# Lion King vs Shawshank Redemption: runoff



## HansZimmer

The competition "Best original score" Oscar nominations in 1995 ended with a parity between The Lion King and Shawshank Redemption, so it is now necessary to do a runoff.

You can read the results here: https://www.talkclassical.com/74258-best-original-score-oscar-2.html#post2228017

Which score is better? The one of the Lion King, or the one of Shawshank Redemption? You can vote your prefered score in the poll, which will automatically end in 7 days.

Remember that the competion is only about the ORIGINAL scores, not about all music you find in the movies.
Therefore the Mozart piece in Shawshank Redemption must not be considered.

In The Lion King there are some songs as for example "Circle of life" and "Can you feel the love tonight", which must not be considered in this competition, because the songs written for movies compete in an other Oscar award called "Best original song".

You have to evaluate only the music you hear in videos below.

*Lion King*






*Shawshank Redemption*

Oppression theme






Freedom theme


----------



## HansZimmer

So, for the "talkclassical best score award 1995" we have two winners: Lion King and Shawshank Redemption.

The next competition will be "talkclassical best score awards 1990".


----------

